# Slap Cheek



## Mummytoone

Hi there, just wondered if I can pick your brains a bit?

Caspar has a large bright red patch over one cheek bone, been there for a few days, very slightly raised. Been a little off colour this week and a bit hot from time to time. 
Otherwise eating fine etc etc.
Does this sound like slap cheek, cant be bothered to contact the gp over something so trivial.
Many thanks for you help

Lou x


----------



## jeanette

Hiya Lou

Sorry for the delay 

Have a look at this image:

http://www.visualdxhealth.com/images/dx/webChild/erythemaInfectiosumFifthDisease_29617_med.jpg

How is your georgous little man?

Jxxx

*POST CONTAINS EXTERNAL WEBSITE LINK WHICH FERTILITYFRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR*


----------

